# Pot Pflege



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

Morgen,

ich habe mal eine Frage, wie pflegt ihr eure Pots? Da der Kühlkörper ja aus Kupfer besteht, und dieser Zwangsweise mit Wasser / Ethanol in Berührung kommt, beginnt er früher oder später an zu korrodieren. 
Gibt es da gute Mittel und Wege das zu verhindern?


----------



## der8auer (19. Juni 2013)

Das kannst du bei blankem Kupfer nicht verhindern, was aber auch nicht schlimm ist. Die Kühlleistung wird dadurch nicht schlechter.


----------



## exa (19. Juni 2013)

sieht aber kagge aus... hilft nur ein Schutz gegen Umwelteinflüsse -> Klarlack (natürlich Kühlfläche abkleben!!!)


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das kannst du bei blankem Kupfer nicht verhindern, was aber auch nicht schlimm ist. Die Kühlleistung wird dadurch nicht schlechter.


 
Ist etwas länger her, das ich Chemie hatte , aber trägt sich bei Korrosion von Kupfer nicht auch langsam die Oberfläche etwas ab?





exa schrieb:


> sieht aber kagge aus...



Das ist der Hauptpunkt. Das Auge bencht ja mit


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Juni 2013)

was meinst du mit pot pflege? genauer bitte!


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> was meinst du mit pot pflege? genauer bitte!


 
Hast du mein Post gelesen?


----------



## Research (19. Juni 2013)

Deswegen gibt es auch keine schönen Kupferdächer mehr.


----------



## KonterSchock (19. Juni 2013)

helf mir, ich versteh dein start post nicht, ich weis nicht ein mal was du reinigen willst! was ist den bitteschön pots?


----------



## der8auer (19. Juni 2013)

sowas: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/266734-fusion-rev-3-1-der8auer.html


----------



## Infin1ty (19. Juni 2013)

Googeln hilft sonst, erst googeln, dann posten. 

Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, warum ein pot schön aussehen muss, das ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand


----------



## MonKAY (19. Juni 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> helf mir, ich versteh dein start post nicht, ich weis nicht ein mal was du reinigen willst! was ist den bitteschön pots?


 Da fühlte sich wohl ein Pothead vom Threadtitel angezogen.


----------



## Leandros (19. Juni 2013)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Da fühlte sich wohl ein Pothead vom Threadtitel angezogen.


 
HaHa. Tja, passiert. 




Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, warum ein pot schön aussehen muss, das ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand


 
Ja, ist schon wahr, aber irgendwie mag ich das einfach nicht, Metal muss blitzblank sein!


----------



## Combi (19. Juni 2013)

du kannst es mit verdünnter salzsäure ca 20% abreiben.
im sanitärbereich musste man auch immer das kupfer blank haben um anständig löten zu können,also damals! 
aber danach gründlich mit wasser abwaschen und am besten mit pressluft trocknen.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. Juni 2013)

> Da fühlte sich wohl ein Pothead vom Threadtitel angezogen.


Falls du damit auf's kiffen anspielen willst ()... Kann man nur belächeln. 

Ich rauch auch ab und zu was und hab nen 2,3er Schnitt im Abi, so what 
Ein Freund von mir ist Dauerkiffer und hat nen 1,4er Schnitt,
also hör bitte auf dich lächerlich zu machen.

Jetzt aber Schluss mit OT


----------



## Don_Dan (20. Juni 2013)

Hier kannst du dir ein paar Anregungen holen:

Been a while since these were this clean

( Post #4 )
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?262714-Been-a-while-since-these-were-this-clean


----------



## True Monkey (20. Juni 2013)

> Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, warum ein pot schön aussehen muss, das ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand


 
Jepp ...besonders da er im einsatz dann so aussieht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (20. Juni 2013)

Wollts grad sagen Mario, wenn das Ding vereist ist, siehste eh kein Metall mehr


----------



## Stockmann (20. Juni 2013)

Ich denke mal bei entsprechender Lagerung und normaler Pflege sollte der doch eine lange zeit halten.
Wenn du ihn sonst reinigen willst hilft wohl verdünnte Salzsäure oder an den örtlichen Klempner wenden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2013)

Zitronensäure (oder wie im letzten Link Phosphorsäure alias Cola) reicht zur Oberflächenbehandlung von Kupfer eigentlich aus.


----------



## Leandros (20. Juni 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zitronensäure (oder wie im letzten Link Phosphorsäure alias Cola) reicht zur Oberflächenbehandlung von Kupfer eigentlich aus.


 
Stimmt, mit Zitronensäure hat man Früher in der Grundschule immer die Pfennig Münzen Poliert.


----------

